# One Shot, One Kill...With A Twist



## Centermass (May 4, 2016)

A standing 1000 yd shot, off hand, with a Barrett .50 cal.  

Take that bitches!

RLTW!


----------



## CQB (May 4, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## Gunz (May 4, 2016)

I've fired the M82 and the M99 with API...But the 82 from prone and the 99 bench mounted. The recoil isn't bad but offhand at 1k yards with that weight and hitting on the first shot, that's impressive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 4, 2016)

Well....let's see him do this!


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2016)

Nice. 

I'm thinking he went through a box of ammo to find his elevation.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm thinking he went through a box of ammo to find his elevation.



I wonder if my Glock could do the same thing?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2016)

I wonder if I could do that with my Glock 17?


----------



## Gunz (May 6, 2016)

If I tried that here I'd hit a couple of cows before I ever got to the balloon.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> If I tried that here I'd hit a couple of cows before I ever got to the balloon.



I need to come by to fire off some rounds with you. You'll prolly out shoot me, but it's sorta like fishing.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 6, 2016)

That's legit!


----------



## Gunz (May 6, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I need to come by to fire off some rounds with you. You'll prolly out shoot me, but it's sorta like fishing.



Give an old dude a firearm and a thousand yards and it's like free cooter.


----------



## policemedic (May 7, 2016)

Miculek is a mutant.  Awesome skills.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 10, 2016)

Awesome shots


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 13, 2016)

Incredible shots! 
If you UTube Bob Mundon you can see some things that defy what the eye see's.
Amazing
j


----------



## Etype (Jun 13, 2016)

Centermass said:


> A standing 1000 yd shot, off hand, with a Barrett .50 cal.
> 
> Take that bitches!
> 
> RLTW!


Now let's critique all the silly things they said-
"It's not the report, it's the concussion."
- But isn't the report the sound that the concussion makes? The sound is just your eardrums tanslating the concussion into a different perceptible sense.

"2,900 fps, 3 times the speed of sound- Mach 3."
- 400 fps shy of that.

Just kidding, awesome shot, had to minimize it. See you at the USASOC Sniper Comp.


----------



## Brill (Jun 13, 2016)

Etype said:


> Now let's critique all the silly things they said-
> "It's not the report, it's the concussion."
> - But isn't the report the sound that the concussion makes? The sound is just your eardrums tanslating the concussion into a different perceptible sense.
> 
> ...



Check your math. At sea level?


----------



## AWP (Jun 13, 2016)

2900 fps is about 2.6 times the speed of sound at sea level. Speed of sound at sea level is about 1120 fps.


----------



## Brill (Jun 13, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 2900 fps is about 2.6 times the speed of sound at sea level. Speed of sound at sea level is about 1120 fps.



You ever seen an 18B do math???


----------



## Etype (Jun 13, 2016)

lindy said:


> You ever seen an 18B do math???


Yeah, it's called mortars.

We're the only MOS with important math.


----------



## nitrohuck (Jun 13, 2016)

That "old dude" is Jerry Miculek, 

master of sarcasm and firearms... and I assure you it didn't take him a box of ammo to find elevation for a 1k yard shot, he is a bit of human machine behind the trigger


----------



## Etype (Jun 13, 2016)

nitrohuck said:


> That "old dude" is Jerry Miculek,
> 
> master of sarcasm and firearms... and I assure you it didn't take him a box of ammo to find elevation for a 1k yard shot, he is a bit of human machine behind the trigger


It may not have taken him a whole box, but it definitely took him more tries than they showed on camera.

A pistol that shoots 2" groups from a rest at 25m (or yards, whatever), is pretty damn accurate.  So you're thinking, "that means it's a 4 moa gun, not bad." WRONG! 

This is where the inefficiencies of pistol bullets really come through. Their short, fat shape gives them a terrible ballistic coefficient. They lose velocity quickly and with that goes stability.

I'd assume that balloon is about 10" across, making it a 1 MOA target- that's a good shot for a .300 WIN MAG, its a extremely lucky shot with a pistol.

The concept of repeatability is huge in the sniping and long range marksmanship world. For something to be a legitimate technique, it has to be repeatable.  If he could do it twice in a row, it'd be a good shot.

As a disclaimer, I've shot with Jerry, and he's awesome.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 13, 2016)

Etype said:


> Yeah, it's called mortars.
> 
> We're the only MOS with important math.



Until you need a dopamine or epinephrine drip.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 13, 2016)

I've met Jerry a few times at different events, watched his demonstration, they're wicked. But sometimes you have to see things to believe them.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2016)

nitrohuck said:


> That "old dude" is Jerry Miculek,
> 
> master of sarcasm and firearms... and I assure you it didn't take him a box of ammo to find elevation for a 1k yard shot, he is a bit of human machine behind the trigger



It took me a long time to learn my elbow from a hot rock...And I can assure you, sonny, Jerry fucked around a few times before he hit that balloon.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 17, 2016)

I love Jerry's 27 rd round 3.7 sec 1911 outburrst.....the man...is a mawsheen!!!

Of course its 9mm..but still legit...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> As a disclaimer, I've shot with Jerry, and he's awesome.


Story time.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

Etype said:


> Yeah, it's called mortars.
> 
> We're the only MOS with important math.



Except those pesky drug calculations of anesthesia drugs.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2016)

When 18 series fight we all win.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Except those pesky drug calculations of anesthesia drugs.



.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Except those pesky drug calculations of anesthesia drugs.


Since we're talking about math- I haven't need an Army medic to give me anesthesia outside of a hospital setting yet.  Therefore, statistically speaking, I have a 0% chance of needing it in the future.

And that's 18B math!


----------

